# New tracking titles!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Tim and I participated in our first SDA tracking trial today. We've done a few SDA obedience/protection trials and earned titles there, but this was our first time in an SDA tracking trial.

I'm happy to report that Raven, Della and Wulf all earned their Tracking 1 (T1) today.










All 3 tracked really well and got lots of compliments from the judge and others, though I'm especially proud of Raven since she pulled it off after not having worked in a couple months, giving birth to her 12 monsters 3.5 weeks ago, and she had to run the track with 10 milk filled boobs dangling around her ankles.









We're really looking forward to now being able to move onto SDA's higher level tracking titles next year.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

First of all....














picturing Raven!!!
Second... 







To you ALL!!!!
Your signature will be over the limit with these new titles!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats! And the image of Raven in my head is just priceless!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations... That's AWESOME!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

ooh ooh that is awesome!!! and that was lots of tracking too!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah! Go Raven! You guys are sure cleaning up on the SDA titles!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

BIG congrats to the Wildhaus crew!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Super CONGRATS!!! Whoohoo! Wildhaus crew strikes again!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Chris & Tim!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I did Harley's SDA tracking title about 6 weeks after her litter..but 3.5!







Bet she was just swinging down the track!

Congrats


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

(Can someone steer me to info about SDA - what titles do you need in order to compete in the tracking events?)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG ---- especially Raven!!! What a great dog!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks everyone!











> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> 
> (Can someone steer me to info about SDA - what titles do you need in order to compete in the tracking events?)


Jen, here's some info.

The old SDA website that hasn't been updated in months, but still has all the rules for each title listed: http://www.servicedogsofamerica.com/

The new SDA website still under construction but will have much more info and will be updated regularly: 
http://sdadatabase.com/


The only prerequisite for tracking is the FO (Family Obedience) which is similar to a BH but with practical exercises instead of the traffic test. Like the BH in SchH, the FO is a pre-req for pretty much all the other SDA titles.


----------



## Wolfmother (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Jen,

There is an SDA trial this weekend in our area (by Atlantic City). The details are listed on the link to the new SDA website that Chris posted. Doesn't look like they are offering tracking though, but they are offering the FO.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

OK Chris, we need pictures of the milk bar tracking.... I bet if you released the pups they'd be following the milk bar sent through the track too.







Talk about starting them young.....


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Hummm... I hadn't thought of imprinting tracking on the pups by having them track the milk bar. Bet that'd be easier than doing all these individual little scent boxes like we usually do.









We didn't take the camera, but a friend there did get some pics. Once he gets around to uploading them and sending them to me I'll post them.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Chris, with the dirty dozen I would look for ANY training/imprinting shortcuts!









BTW where are the new pics of the dirty dozen?


----------

